# Do you tip a self-employed fishing guide?



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Headed out next week with a guide who is 100% self-employed. In other words, he's not fishing out of a fishing lodge where he's only getting a percentage. The $350 we are paying goes directly to him 100%. 

Do we still give him a tip? I struggle with tipping a guide in this situation because he's getting the entire amount we are paying, but should I?

I want to do what's proper, I'm just not sure it's necessary.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

YES

Hes is payign for the boat, insurance, Tackle and everythign else that goes with ownign and operating a boat. Putting you on fish or trying to. I say yes, tip the guide


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, always tip. Not sure what people will say is a good amount though.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

I have several friends that are guides and tips are greatly appreciated. How much is entirely up to you.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I always tip a guide, his outside business has nothing to do with my decision to book him or tip him..... I've even tipped guides on slow trips, as long as they are trying their best.... If a guide is good and tries hard, you tip them. It is the industry standard.... 20% is a good rule of thumb....


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes - 20% is normal.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Absolutely, that my friend is dirt cheap.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't see why you wouldn't.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

yes tip, he/she needs a way to hide some of that income. Its got to be hard paying for a boat, gas, insurance etc when you get your inventory for free. Just not as much when they can't locate that inventory. oohhhh bet I get some nasty replies. hahahahah


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

So on a $350 trip...the industry standard tip is $70...seriously?
I've never hired a guide, so I've never needed this info...but that seems extremely high. 

I'm confused much like (I assume) the original poster is. If the service they have built a business to offer should cost more than their asking price for them to make a profit...shouldn't they be charging more? 

I know I would certainly tip my guide if I hired one, but I don't think I would tip 20%...that seems steep.


----------



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes!! We usually tip about $25 per person on trip


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes, as long as he works hard for you doing his absolute best to put you on the fish. He has earned it and its not all free and clear money. Someone had to fill the boat with gas!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> So on a $350 trip...the industry standard tip is $70...seriously?
> I've never hired a guide, so I've never needed this info...but that seems extremely high.
> 
> I'm confused much like (I assume) the original poster is. If the service they have built a business to offer should cost more than their asking price for them to make a profit...shouldn't they be charging more?
> ...


I tip based on the service + how much I can afford. For me, that's 10-15%.


----------



## trntybay99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Always tip a guide. Most are self-employed. I usually tip 100 dollars for the day regardless of price, considering he does whatever he can to get us on the fish.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

I dont understand the whole tipping thing...

If a tip is the difference between you being in the black or being in the red, why not just raise your rates?

Tips have become standardized, which is exactly what they are not supposed to be....


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

wfishtx said:


> Do we still give him a tip? I struggle with tipping a guide in this situation because he's getting the entire amount we are paying, but should I?
> 
> I want to do what's proper, I'm just not sure it's necessary.


It's cheaper than owning and running a boat.....


----------



## BIGMIKE77 (May 2, 2009)

If the guide works his tail off for you, i would say give what you felt was "gentleman like" (i would usually do 12% if he workeded for it and kept us on fish and cleaned them) If he is an a-hole and lazy, i would say nada.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> I dont understand the whole tipping thing...


As taken from WIKI....

A *tip* (also called a *gratuity*) is a sum of money tendered to certain service sector workers for a service performed or anticipated. Such payments and their size are a matter of social custom. Tipping varies among cultures and by service industry. Though a tip is seldom required, and its amount is usually at the discretion of the patron being served, in some circumstances, failing to give an adequate tip when one is expected is a serious faux pas, and may be considered very miserly, a violation of etiquette, or unethical. In some other cultures or situations, giving a tip is not expected and offering one would be considered at best odd and at worst condescending or demeaning.

Tipping is one of the most widely practiced social customs in the United States. Standards vary, but generally, gratuities are given for services rendered in the restaurant, bar, food delivery, and taxi industries. For most of the 20th century it was considered inappropriate for the owner of an establishment to accept any tips, and while this is still considered the standard etiquette rule, the practice has mostly vanished as tipping has become ubiquitous for certain types of services.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gratuity#cite_note-14


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

if he works hard and takes care of you then yes tip. if he is not that good then don't. tips are a way of showing appreciation so tip with regards as to how much you appreciate his service.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> *If the guide works his tail off for you,* i would say give what you felt was "gentleman like" (i would usually do 12% if he workeded for it and kept us on fish and cleaned them) If he is an a-hole and lazy, i would say nada.


I guess this is my issue with the tipping thing... putting you on the fish and doing all that stuff is the job he was hired for and expected to do for the guide fee.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> I dont understand


You should have just stopped right there...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You should have just stopped right there...


I tried.... but couldn't....


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

If the fishing is slow and he is running the boat all day I would give him atleast 100$ tip. 350 really isn't much when you gotta fuel the boat and truck up, buy the tackle, rods and reels, insurance and so on! And they clean your fish


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

There's really not a lot of sense in trying to decode the logic in it - tipping is simply the standard for this industry and I agree that it applies whether the guide runs his own business or works for a lodge or service.

While they could simply raise the rates 20% (and hope they still get bookings), most customers would still expect to tip anyway because it's the custom. It also allows you the flexibility of paying less by not tipping if the guy really didn't work hard for you.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

wfishtx said:


> Headed out next week with a guide who is 100% self-employed. In other words, he's not fishing out of a fishing lodge where he's only getting a percentage. The $350 we are paying goes directly to him 100%.
> 
> Do we still give him a tip? I struggle with tipping a guide in this situation because he's getting the entire amount we are paying, but should I?
> 
> I want to do what's proper, I'm just not sure it's necessary.


Do what you feel is right. On my last guided trip we tipped 20%. One of the guys even asked at the end what do people normally tip? The guide said he has received as low as $20 and as much as $100. 15% of $350 is only $52. Also, $350 is cheap, where are you fishing?


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

If tipping is true, do you tip when someone comes to your house to make a service call? 

If not, what is the difference?


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> Do what you feel is right. On my last guided trip we tipped 20%. One of the guys even asked at the end what do people normally tip? The guide said he has received as low as $20 and as much as $100. 15% of $350 is only $52. Also, *$350 is cheap*, where are you fishing?


this


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

blk jck 224 said:


> you should have just stopped right there... :d





justinsfa said:


> i tried.... But couldn't....


hilarious!! :d:d


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

MikeS2942 said:


> If tipping is true, do you tip when someone comes to your house to make a service call?
> 
> If not, what is the difference?


Great question...say a private home AC repair business. The guy runs his own business, buys his own gas, bought his own van, and works his tail off to keep you cool.

Do you tip this guy?
**I"m not arguing against tipping guides...just elaborating on what I agree is a good example.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Absolutely Yes!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

MikeS2942 said:


> If tipping is true, do you tip when someone comes to your house to make a service call?
> 
> If not, what is the difference?


You can tip anyone, anytime in any industry. It is up to you. Some companies in certain industries may not allow their employees to receive tips.

I will say this, fishing is a brotherhood and the guide community is close and tight knit. I personally don't want to be remembered as a tight wadd especially if a guide has worked is ***** off.


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> Great question...say a private home AC repair business. The guy runs his own business, buys his own gas, bought his own van, and works his tail off to keep you cool.
> 
> Do you tip this guy?
> **I"m not arguing against tipping guides...just elaborating on what I agree is a good example.


Pricing is different in different industries. Customary in fishing industry across the globe.....besides, 350 is a bargain price compared to other guides. We tip 20-25 pp when we go out with guide inshore


----------



## trntybay99 (Jan 9, 2011)

*Heck no!*



BlueWaveCapt said:


> Great question...say a private home AC repair business. The guy runs his own business, buys his own gas, bought his own van, and works his tail off to keep you cool.
> 
> Do you tip this guy?
> **I"m not arguing against tipping guides...just elaborating on what I agree is a good example.


Tipping is generally associated with leisure activities, waiters, bartenders, guides, caddies, concierge, dive masters, deckhands, skycaps, dealers, and hookers. Having used the vast majority of these services I can honestly say there are very few occasions when a tip is not warranted.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yes sir if he has been a great guide and you have had a great time then a $100 is fair.


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

$350.00 is very cheap. Are you going perch fishing or is that a half day price? And yes, you should always tip guides. The norm on the Laguna is 15% on a slow day, 20% on a good day, and 25% on a great day. The average price that I have paid is around $600 for a full day.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> You can tip anyone, anytime in any industry. It is up to you. Some companies in certain industries may not allow their employees to receive tips.
> 
> I will say this, fishing is a brotherhood and the guide community is close and tight knit. I personally don't want to be remembered as a tight wadd especially if a guide has worked is ***** off.


x2 that.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

i guess i shouldn't hire a 350-400 guide if it is expected that i tip him 100.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> I guess this is my issue with the tipping thing... putting you on the fish and doing all that stuff is the job he was hired for and expected to do for the guide fee.


I fall in this line of thinking as well but I've always tipped 15-20% regardless.

It seems like I see a tip bucket by every cash register now, really annoying IMO


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

how many of y'all tip your lawn guys? they have equipment, gas, bills, baby mama's, trucks, trailers and _sometimes_ insurance.

i tip guides because its part of hiring a guide these days, but i really don't see what the point is. raise your price 100$ if it means that much to you. now if a guide put me on a 30" trout, heck yes, here is an extra tip for sure. teach me new stuff, tell me names of places, give me knowledge, yes, here is an extra tip.

but providing a service and expecting a tip every time whether it's 5, 10, 50, 250 bucks just seems odd to me. add it on as a service charge or something, it might actually work out better for you. "price of fishing trip is 600$ plus a 20% service charge, your total today is 720$" just seems so much easier to me.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I will post this another way, when I take my customers and the guide treat them great, yes it aids me in future work and yes he does deserve a tip, after all he is helping me obtain a great time for my customers. 

Also on the other side of the coin, the guide gets return customers from me, he also gets more referrals from me to other industry friends and business owners, and that in itself it a huge tip. 

When an AC guy, electrician, or someone gets in my attic during the summer months, yes he deserves a tip also. 

just saying!


----------



## trntybay99 (Jan 9, 2011)

*??*



monkeyman1 said:


> i guess i shouldn't hire a 350-400 guide if it is expected that i tip him 100.


Would you rather him price it 450-500 and not have an incentive to work harder? You should do as you like, it is not required. But the next time he has an open day or the bite is going off he'll call me and see if I'm interested, or give me pre-booking opportunities for prime times. But it's all up to you, it's your money.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

I really like to tip the guy at the club, that hands you a paper towel in the bathroom, after you have washed your hands. Now that is deserving!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> i guess i shouldn't hire a 350-400 guide if it is expected that i tip him 100.


if you are looking to tip $100 you should hire a $500 guide according to the 2cool calculation of tipping your guide 20%


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> I really like to tip the guy, that hands you a paper towel, at the club after you have washed your hands. Now that is deserving!


 and then he loses that tip by spraying me with some cheap ol whore water! :work:


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

trntybay99 said:


> Would you rather him price it 450-500 and not have an incentive to work harder? You should do as you like, it is not required. But the next time he has an open day or the bite is going off he'll call me and see if I'm interested, or give me pre-booking opportunities for prime times. But it's all up to you, it's your money.


The incentive is the $450-500 he is getting paid.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> Great question...say a private home AC repair business. The guy runs his own business, buys his own gas, bought his own van, and works his tail off to keep you cool.
> 
> Do you tip this guy?
> **I"m not arguing against tipping guides...just elaborating on what I agree is a good example.


Several good points.....

But in the end I guess it's about customary..... I know not everything customary is always logical, it just is what it is, i guess........


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> I really like to tip the guy at the club, that hands you a paper towel in the bathroom, after you have washed your hands. Now that is deserving!


man I hate that guy. I have skipped hand washing to avoid him and that is gross.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

adpostel said:


> As taken from WIKI....
> 
> A *tip* (also called a *gratuity*) is a sum of money tendered to certain service sector workers for a service performed or anticipated. Such payments and their size are a matter of social custom. Tipping varies among cultures and by service industry. Though a tip is seldom required, and its amount is usually at the discretion of the patron being served, in some circumstances, failing to give an adequate tip when one is expected is a serious faux pas, and may be considered very miserly, a violation of etiquette, or unethical. In some other cultures or situations, giving a tip is not expected and offering one would be considered at best odd and at worst condescending or demeaning.
> 
> Tipping is one of the most widely practiced social customs in the United States. Standards vary, but generally, gratuities are given for services rendered in the restaurant, bar, food delivery, and taxi industries.* For most of the 20th century it was considered inappropriate for the owner of an establishment to accept any tips, and while this is still considered the standard etiquette rule, the practice has mostly vanished as tipping has become ubiquitous for certain types of services.*


I always tip also but I also always question myself!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

trntybay99 said:


> Would you rather him price it 450-500 and not have an incentive to work harder? You should do as you like, it is not required. But the next time he has an open day or the bite is going off he'll call me and see if I'm interested, or give me pre-booking opportunities for prime times. But it's all up to you, it's your money.


in every other aspect of service-oriented business, i expect to get what i paid for...in case of a guide, him putting me on the fish. i'm not saying i wouldn't tip one, but not 25%.



fishinguy said:


> if you are looking to tip $100 you should hire a $500 guide according to the 2cool calculation of tipping your guide 20%


that's right...why mess with a 400 guide?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Jeff SATX said:


> how many of y'all tip your lawn guys? they have equipment, gas, bills, baby mama's, trucks, trailers and _sometimes_ insurance.
> 
> i tip guides because its part of hiring a guide these days, but i really don't see what the point is. raise your price 100$ if it means that much to you. now if a guide put me on a 30" trout, heck yes, here is an extra tip for sure. teach me new stuff, tell me names of places, give me knowledge, yes, here is an extra tip.
> 
> but providing a service and expecting a tip every time whether it's 5, 10, 50, 250 bucks just seems odd to me. add it on as a service charge or something, it might actually work out better for you. "price of fishing trip is 600$ plus a 20% service charge, your total today is 720$" just seems so much easier to me.


I had a hunting guide approach me at the end of a hunt with his hand out (literally, like I owed him more money) and said it was customary to tip the guide.

That flat out ****** me off and if I could remember the name of his service, I would put him on blast all over this place. I consider that bad business ethics.

When a tip becomes standard or expected, it is no longer a tip.... but more so a "fee."

I don't care if they raise their rates, everybody knows that people don't work just because they have nothing better to do. They want to make a profit.... But call it what it is. The end of a guided trip always seems awkward solely due to the "tipping" part.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

I'll tip guides 15-20% or perhaps more depending on the level of service. However, I've also fished with a couple guides that I didn't feel deserved a nickle over the price of the trip.

Had a guide show up almost an hour late one time. Said he would be honest with us and admitted to having a few too many drinks the night before. He didn't even call to warn us. We ended up calling him to see where he was at. On top of that, we didn't catch very many fish that day. Although not directly his fault, his boat also had a few problems that day. From the very start, it was just a negative experience. This guide wasn't tipped much, since he didn't even show up close to being on time.

Fished with another guide one time that simply put was a complete jerk. He even yelled at my cousin for not throwing a bait caster like a pro. On top of that, the fishing wasn't very good. 5 trout boxed between 3 people including the guide. Called it quits about 1:30, which technically could be considered the half day. I've been with other guides on slow days who were insistant on staying out longer to try and box more fish. We were out to have a good time. At the very least, I believe a guide should maintain a decent attitude. This guide from the get go was a jerk and he didn't get much tip either. Note that it doesn't take much to please me and I'm a very easy going person. It's almost as if this guide didn't really care.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

My guide buddies tell me that if they do bust their arse for you, and you do have a good day, and then come tip time you stiff them, they will make a mental note and the next time you call, they will be booked. And the next, and the next.....


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

monkeyman1 said:


> in every other aspect of service-oriented business, i expect to get what i paid for...in case of a guide, him putting me on the fish. i'm not saying i wouldn't tip one, but not 25%.
> 
> that's right...why mess with a 400 guide?


lol Well I figure that with the 2cool math and tipping structure that we should start deciding the price of something by how much we would tip for that service.

You probably don;t need a guide anyhow I saw you wade fishin in the canal a while back figured you were on to a new hot spot


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

capt.dave said:


> I'll tip guides 15-20% or perhaps more depending on the level of service. However, I've also fished with a couple guides that I didn't feel deserved a nickle over the price of the trip.
> 
> Had a guide show up almost an hour late one time. Said he would be honest with us and admitted to having a few too many drinks the night before. He didn't even call to warn us. We ended up calling him to see where he was at. On top of that, we didn't catch very many fish that day. Although not directly his fault, his boat also had a few problems that day. From the very start, it was just a negative experience. This guide wasn't tipped much, since he didn't even show up close to being on time.
> 
> Fished with another guide one time that simply put was a complete jerk. He even yelled at my cousin for not throwing a bait caster like a pro. On top of that, the fishing wasn't very good. 5 trout boxed between 3 people including the guide. Called it quits about 1:30, which technically could be considered the half day. I've been with other guides on slow days who were insistant on staying out longer to try and box more fish. We were out to have a good time. At the very least, I believe a guide should maintain a decent attitude. This guide from the get go was a jerk and he didn't get much tip either. Note that it doesn't take much to please me and I'm a very easy going person. It's almost as if this guide didn't really care.


So what do you tip a guide if they show up 20 minutes late,dont say anything about it,then your whole boat(7 people including the guide) catch 6 fish, 4 of the 6 the guide caught.On top of that he didnt offer much info. at all as to where we were fishing or anything i thought a guide should offer.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

blackmagic said:


> So what do you tip a guide if they show up 20 minutes late,dont say anything about it,then your whole boat(7 people including the guide) catch 6 fish 4 the guide caught.On top of that he didnt offer much info. at all as to where we were fishing or anything i thought a guide should offer.


I'd give him a tip that he ain't doin it right.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

If you really think your guide did an exceptional job...Take him cow tipping!


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

fishinguy said:


> I'd give him a tip that he ain't doin it right.


 He probably talked for 25 minutes total from 6 30 am-3 pm


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> If you really think your guide did an exceptional job...Take him cow tipping!


Now that's funny!:cheers:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

blackmagic said:


> So what do you tip a guide if they show up 20 minutes late,dont say anything about it,then your whole boat(7 people including the guide) catch 6 fish 4 the guide caught.On top of that he didnt offer much info. at all as to where we were fishing or anything i thought a guide should offer.


Oh, thats easy... that falls into the "Yellow Snow" tip category.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

KarrMar said:


> My guide buddies tell me that if they do bust their arse for you, and you do have a good day, and then come tip time you stiff them, they will make a mental note and the next time you call, they will be booked. And the next, and the next.....


Interesting. My last guided trip we fished and caught only NO fish all day (4) on the boat. We tipped $100 as normal. I called the guy 2 weeks later to go again becasue he suppose to be good and he was booked 2 months out and would not even give me condieration for being skunked last time out..


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> If you really think your guide did an exceptional job...Take him cow tipping!


"Does this jacket make me look fat?"..."No your face does!"


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

If the guide does a good job, works hard to put you on fish and/or the stars line up just right and you catch a fish of a lifetime or everyone catches alot of solid fish, then yes, you should absolutely tip. We usually tip bewteen $50- $100 minimum, even if the fish dont cooperate. You get what you pay for, especially if you plan on using the same guide again.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

surfspeck said:


> If the guide does a good job, works hard to put you on fish and/or the stars line up just right and you catch a fish of a lifetime or everyone catches alot of solid fish, then yes, you should absolutely tip. We usually tip bewteen $50- $100 minimum, even if the fish dont cooperate. You get what you pay for, especially if you plan on using the same guide again.


X2


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I'd say a really big yes. Especially if they worked really hard to find fish and make a trip fun. Catchin' or not.


----------



## Spook (Apr 7, 2012)

*20% Minimum, Unless ....*

Particularly because he's a self-employed guide, 20% is the baseline tip.

If he does really oustanding work, throw in more money or send him a gift card and post a good comment on a site like this.

If he is a poor guide or a major league jerk (and there are some out there), call it a day early. Stop fishing with him, and make sure you tell him what the issues were.

There's no sense subjecting yourself to time with a bad guide. End the trip, and give no tip. (And by "poor guide," I don't mean no fish. EvenBabe Ruth struck out over 1300 times. I mean unsafe, dumb, poor technique, rules violations; you'll know this when you see it.)


----------



## Brute (Apr 29, 2009)

Only people who have never received a tip would question the importance of a tip.

A tip has nothing to do with profit or loss. A tip is a certificate of appreciation saying thanks for the great service. When you are on the receiving end of a tip it means a lot to know the people chose to give you that extra. 

I do not believe you ALWAYS have to tip.... but in most cases I always do. I have to really feel like the person just flat out didn't care for me to not tip.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Brute said:


> Only people who have never received a tip would question the importance of a tip.
> 
> A tip has nothing to do with profit or loss. A tip is a certificate of appreciation saying thanks for the great service. When you are on the receiving end of a tip it means a lot to know the people chose to give you that extra.
> 
> I do not believe you ALWAYS have to tip.... but in most cases I always do. I have to really feel like the person just flat out didn't care for me to not tip.


Great post. I DJ on the side and years ago I use to market it heavy and did alot of weddings. I remember a wedding I did in Pasadena and charged $400. This was back in '98. When I was packing up, a guest tipped me a $100. Not a member of the wedding party, not family, but a guest who requested a couple of songs! Warm fuzzies, big time!


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

You keeping doing it, that's why they keep expecting it. The charters I've been on its 600 for 4 people. The guides can ususally get us limit in 2 to 3 hours and we are back at the dock. So for 4 hours he has 600 dollars cash. Whether he reports this income or not who knows.


----------



## 2ltl2lt (Mar 7, 2011)

The way I see it, the $350.00 is the trip fee and the tip is for the guide doin a good job, and takin care of the people hes takin fishin... Once you figure in gas in a truck and boat and the amount of time on the water 350.00 and nothin....


----------



## Flyboy (Oct 3, 2004)

I always thought $10 tip per person would be a great tip for the pilots on an airline flight... 

Now, when was the last time you tipped your flight crew?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

2ltl2lt said:


> The way I see it, the $350.00 is the trip fee and the tip is for the guide doin a good job, and takin care of the people hes takin fishin... Once you figure in gas in a truck and boat and the amount of time on the water 350.00 and nothin....


All that should be figured in already.


----------



## tmcmillin (Apr 17, 2012)

What about any deck hands that come along? 

Took a shark charter Monday and had a great time, but his hand didn't do much really, and didnt clean the fish either.... Frankly I dont know if he got tipped because i gave my share to the organizer to divy... Capt did get a tip though...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I know that when I'm at a gentleman's establishment, nothing screams appreciation more to those young girls scraping by & paying their way through college, than me going to the stage & stuffing a few dollars in their drawers!:dance:


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I know that when I'm at a gentleman's establishment, nothing screams appreciation more to those young girls scraping by & paying their way through college, than me going to the stage & stuffing a few dollars in their drawers!:dance:


Haha


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I know that when I'm at a gentleman's establishment, nothing screams appreciation more to those young girls scraping by & paying their way through college, than me going to the stage & stuffing a few dollars in their drawers!:dance:


Don't confuse "screams" of appreciation with "screams" to the bouncer that there is a creepy old dude trying to get what snippit of action that he can...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

2ltl2lt said:


> The way I see it, the $350.00 is the trip fee and the tip is for the guide doin a good job, and takin care of the people hes takin fishin... Once you figure in gas in a truck and boat and the amount of time on the water 350.00 and nothin....


Hell, I will bring you on a boat ride for 350 bucks!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I absolutely do tip ALL fishing guides! They need it, they earn it and they deserve it. The way I see it you are not just paying for the fish but also for the education. It's money well spent in my opinion.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll tip for the service. I believe the $350 or whatever the charge is covers the fuel, bait, tackle, etc. if it dont, they should raise the price, and if anyone tells me that their charge for a trip doesnt cover for the expense + a profit is either bsing or the guide has a chitty business model. Guides aren't strippers who works on tips only... Lol. Now I've been on 3 trips this year. I did a trip on lake Livingston with the guide that owned the boat also, so he ran around, baiting hooks for my wife taking fish off, took us to different spots... He got a 20% tip for his service. My second trip was out of Venice, captain owned and operated had adeckhand also... They both ran around chumming for tuna, baiting hooks, taking off fish ... We tipped them both a nice 20%, capt thought we misunderstood his rates and tried to give some money back... 3rd trip was out of miami targeting sailfish...Capt/owner sat at the tower chilling the whole time while the deckhand did the work, we tipped deckhand ONLY.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

For some reason this comes to mind. Bet he didn't get a tip


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

BIGMIKE77 said:


> If the guide works his tail off for you, i would say give what you felt was "gentleman like" (i would usually do 12% if he workeded for it and kept us on fish and cleaned them) If he is an a-hole and lazy, i would say nada.


Just when I think I should be a guide I find out you won't give me a tip.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

I only tip 15% for any kind of good service.
never more, never less


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow! I appreciate the feedback. Didnt anticipate the mass responses. The trip is only for half a day and we are fishing out of Panama City. 

I'm going to tip the guide no matter what, but just got me thinking if it was really needed to since he was getting the entire fee. I figured he would build in his profit into what he's charging. 

No big deal to me, just thought I'd throw it out to the masses to get a perspective. 

Again, I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Seein' Spots (Apr 27, 2012)

The company I work for pays to take all of our employees, roughly 20 people, out on a guided trip every year down in Baffin. I always tip, usually around $50. It's just more of a standard thing to me. Now, when hunting season rolls around, I am a duck hunting guide. I've gotten tips as high as $100 a person, but I never expect a tip, and I have done a trip where I didn't get tipped (the guy only shot 3 birds with 3 boxes, but somehow thought it was my fault). Point is, your guide is working hard, and should usually be rewarded.


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

A PLUS Dude , I dont care who you are, thats freakin' good. I believe I have met him on many occasion, at Waffle house.., But I never sent anything back!!!



fishin shallow said:


> For some reason this comes to mind. Bet he didn't get a tip


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

trntybay99 said:


> Always tip a guide. Most are self-employed. I usually tip 100 dollars for the day regardless of price, considering he does whatever he can to get us on the fish.


 X2


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

this is the MAIN reason i haven't signed on for a guided trip........


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Never needed a fishing guide.


----------



## topcat5 (Oct 12, 2007)

Jeff SATX said:


> how many of y'all tip your lawn guys? they have equipment, gas, bills, baby mama's, trucks, trailers and _sometimes_ insurance.
> 
> i tip guides because its part of hiring a guide these days, but i really don't see what the point is. raise your price 100$ if it means that much to you. now if a guide put me on a 30" trout, heck yes, here is an extra tip for sure. teach me new stuff, tell me names of places, give me knowledge, yes, here is an extra tip.
> 
> but providing a service and expecting a tip every time whether it's 5, 10, 50, 250 bucks just seems odd to me. add it on as a service charge or something, it might actually work out better for you. "price of fishing trip is 600$ plus a 20% service charge, your total today is 720$" just seems so much easier to me.


 Completely agree:
 I was lucky enough last year to take my wife, daughter and son to play golf at Pebble Beach. Obviously the trip of a lifetime. To make sure that we experience all that we could, I paid for my son and myself to get a caddie. The caddie was very good, and provided more than just his expertise about golf. My wife and daughter rode along with us taking pictures of this awesome arena.
 Going into this, I knew that there was a cost, but it was a no-brainer. I planned on the cost of the golf, and the caddie fee, and yes a tip. The tip amount was not written down anywhere, but was what I felt appropriate for services rendered. We had the trip of a lifetime, and I tipped him 50.00 for each of us. I played badly, but it did not matter. It was about the experience with my family as a vacation together. A tip in situations like this is customary, but not always necessary. Just as in a fishing trip, the tip was given after we finished. My caddie did all that he could to make sure that we all enjoyed this great experience, and I felt that he had definitely deserved the tip that we gave him.
 I am not rich, but would certainly do it again (as soon as I get back from taking my wife to Hawaii).


----------



## Fishtrap2 (Sep 16, 2005)

If the guy works hard and fishes all day to try to put fish in the boat, give him a tip, regardless of outcome. As someone mentioned earlier, the tip is a gesture of acknowledging the extra effort. 

If there was little to no effort by the guide to make the trip enjoyable, then dont give them anything...your call.

This may sound silly to some but I personally tip pretty much no matter what. Even a guide can have a bad day and not be on his/her game....this way, I decide if they get a second chance another day...don't tip and you might find they are constantly booked when you call. 

If you find one who is a total a**hole or so bold that they ask for a tip, then it's another story all together...Fortunately, I have found very few where this applies.


----------



## FISHSTICK (Sep 3, 2005)

Always !


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> Great question...say a private home AC repair business. The guy runs his own business, buys his own gas, bought his own van, and works his tail off to keep you cool.
> 
> Do you tip this guy?
> **I"m not arguing against tipping guides...just elaborating on what I agree is a good example.


if i feel the ac , plumber , etc . , did a good . i tip . especially on wknds and late night . usually 10 - 15 pct . a fishing guide gets 20 bucks a person unless he or she has really worked to put you on fish , then i've gone as high as 20 pct . their mannerism and attitude means a lot .


----------



## FishTails (Aug 13, 2005)

I don't use guides so I don't have to worry about tipping them. With that being said why would you tip them any way. Do you tip your yard guy? How about the mail man or your doctor (he keeps you alive). Hey Mont do you get tips?

D.


----------



## Russell B (May 16, 2010)

*Tip*

All the talk of breaking his back trying to put you on fish and doing this and doing that...isn't that what he gets paid for in the first place. That's the service your paying for from the get go. Now if there is a deckhand then yes I think a tip would be the right thing to do. Being better than the next man is what keeps you in business now a days, so if you want to stay in business you have to give that extra uhhhhhhh, that's just the way of life. So to sit here and say "oh if the Capt does this and that" is ********. It's the call you get again or the referral thats the Capt's tip.


----------



## shorty70 (Jun 29, 2008)

If I didn't tip...I'd feel like an *****. Fish or not, I'd have a new spot or two to try later. Yes.


----------



## JustAddSalt (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow. Do you tip your wait staff at a restaurant, the kids at a full service car wash, etc.? I always tip people in the service industry. Add it up-gas, bait, boat cost, insurance, tackle and rods, maintenance cost,time spent on the water with a-hole customers who think fishing means catching. What is your time worth? A tip is a gesture of gratitude. You could be still sitting a home watching WFN. Always tip! JMHO


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

If any of you guys want to come fish off my pier in the Kemah channel your more than welcome. Tipping is allowed. 

When scuba diving in Destin, I only tipped the deck hand every day and the dive master one time when we hired him to watch the kiddo's the first dive. 
I told the deck hand I wanted to change out my tanks but he did it anyway. That kinda irritated me, because I just told him I wanted to do it. I like to set up and check out my own equipment.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

I can't believe this even a question. And $350 for a guide? You just saved at least $200 off the standard cost.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

wfishtx said:


> Headed out next week with a guide who is 100% self-employed. In other words, he's not fishing out of a fishing lodge where he's only getting a percentage. The $350 we are paying goes directly to him 100%.
> 
> Do we still give him a tip? I struggle with tipping a guide in this situation because he's getting the entire amount we are paying, but should I?
> 
> I want to do what's proper, I'm just not sure it's necessary.


One would be suprised on how much guides get paid by some lodges.I have guide friends that work for two of the largest fishing lodges on the Texas gulf coast.They do get paid a daily salery but on most days they do not receive tips from their employer.When clients check out,most pay with plastic and the tip is included with their final payment.The guide never sees or knows if/any tip was left.On a personal note,I guided for a large ranch in south Texas a few years ago.If the client gave me a tip,I handed it over to the owner and the owner divided all the guide tips[4 guides] plus two cooks.Once I guided a man and his son for two days.When he left,he handed me $400.I turned the tip over to the owner as the other three guides did.When tips were split 6 ways,I ended up with $95! One client did not tip one of the guides,but at the end,he ended up with $95 and I lost $ 305.I ended up quiting after two years.Many of the lodges,both fishing and hunting clients, are paid trips/hunts, by large corporations.They pay the final tab,plus tips when they leave.The $350 the above is paying for his guide is more than my guide friends make each day.


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Lots of good info here. I like to the mass response to get an idea of how people feel. 
I started guiding as a flounder gigging guide in POC about a year ago. Pricing the trips was a big unknown on my part. I started with low prices to get clientele and then raised them to match other guides rates. Now when tipping comes into play - for me it is a big deal - not that I expect it, but it is a way to measure the clients happiness. At the end of any given trip, full box or not, the tip tells me if you felt I worked hard enough. When i receive a big tip, sometimes 50% you betcha I'm feeling pretty good and I know I am doing my job correctly. I too feel that the tipping is a confusing aspect of guided fishing, but since it is a standard, I have left my prices low enough to allow it. My prices start at $300 and is honestly just enough make a profit for the amount of hours put in. The fear is that if I raise my rates, the number of bookings will fall in the future because most would still feel they had to tip, and then it wouldn't be as affordable. 
On the other side I sometimes offer special rates of $250 for two people, put them on their limit, clean their fish etc. etc. and receive no tip, did I do a bad job? Did they not have a good time? Or do they just not know? Should I raise my rates and advertise no tip needed?


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

I have always tipped my guides. I normally fish a guide once a year. My tip is for the extra effort the guide makes for me to have a good experience and for what I learn on the trip.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

captainharvey said:


> Lots of good info here. I like to the mass response to get an idea of how people feel.
> I started guiding as a flounder gigging guide in POC about a year ago. Pricing the trips was a big unknown on my part. I started with low prices to get clientele and then raised them to match other guides rates. Now when tipping comes into play - for me it is a big deal - not that I expect it, but it is a way to measure the clients happiness. At the end of any given trip, full box or not, the tip tells me if you felt I worked hard enough. When i receive a big tip, sometimes 50% you betcha I'm feeling pretty good and I know I am doing my job correctly. I too feel that the tipping is a confusing aspect of guided fishing, but since it is a standard, I have left my prices low enough to allow it. My prices start at $300 and is honestly just enough make a profit for the amount of hours put in. The fear is that if I raise my rates, the number of bookings will fall in the future because most would still feel they had to tip, and then it wouldn't be as affordable.
> On the other side I sometimes offer special rates of $250 for two people, put them on their limit, clean their fish etc. etc. and receive no tip, did I do a bad job? Did they not have a good time? Or do they just not know? Should I raise my rates and advertise no tip needed?


I think your price is very good.Stick with it if you can.Remember,you have a lot of competition out there and most are higher than you.A guide friend told me once he raised his prices to off set,among other things,advertising in a very popular saltwater magazine.If you can afford some advertising to get your name out there,do so.Have you ever thought of calling into the Fishing Show on Sports 610 once a week?


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Assuming decent service, I tip more for folks that are employed by someone else as opposed to being in business for themselves. The waitress busting butt for $3 an hour will get a higher percentage tip than a self employed guide or business person.


----------



## DUKE460 (Feb 25, 2011)

*tips*

Saw a guide, noe garza tip charlie of charlies boat trailer service today so i think its a matter of say thanks for a job well done i tip good for every thing


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

It depends on your financial state. I have saved for months when I was young making minimum wage to go on guided trips and had no money for tipping. Since I have gotten older I don't book many trips but I always tip according to the level of service I get. I have gained much more knowledge on the trips we did not catch than trips we limited out on.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

I have never gone with one in the bay but people tell me if they clean your fish give em an extra $20-50.

To tho OP, who is $350? I thought the going rate was approximately $500.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

trntybay99 said:


> Always tip a guide. Most are self-employed. I usually tip 100 dollars for the day regardless of price, considering he does whatever he can to get us on the fish.


X2, when I fish with a guide, a 100.00 tip minimum is standard with me regardless if we catch fish or not. Gater


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

When I eat at Landrys I dont tip Tilman Fertitta.

Having said that if I ever did use a guide I would happily tip them if they worked hard to put me on fish or taught me something I didnt know. 

On the other hand, if I had a guide half-assing it I wouldnt feel bad about not tipping at all.

There's too many guys out there calling themselves "guides" running cash businesses and not reporting the income.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I thought most guides charge trip (plus fuel) nowadays? IF that is the case, then then the guide paying for fuel is moot. Or, is that more of an offshore thing?



flatsmaster14 said:


> If the fishing is slow and he is running the boat all day I would give him atleast 100$ tip. 350 really isn't much *when you gotta fuel the boat* and truck up, buy the tackle, rods and reels, insurance and so on! And they clean your fish


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

txjoker said:


> I thought most guides charge trip (plus fuel) nowadays? IF that is the case, then then the guide paying for fuel is moot. Or, is that more of an offshore thing?


Offshore. I've been on quite a few guide boats over the last many years and I've never had a "fuel surcharge" with a bay or inshore guide.


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

Didn't get a tip yesterday. Over heard him say to the other "dad". "No I'm not going to tip him, we didn't limit out." We had 31 trout with three teenage girls and two adults. But I get the cold shoulder and the ansy I gotta go attitude when we return because we didn't have fifty fish? I'll send him with the $350 guy next time.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

What one of these guides should try is putting up the amount they want and say either tip included which is kinda weird or that tips not accepted. Then there is no awkward trip ending about tip or what not. The customer doesn't have to wonder if this is a good tip or have that whole anxiety about the whole tipping thing. It is all taken care of and everyone can be happy. I'd probably be more likely to book a trip with that guy.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

That's bull ****. Scratch that pos off your "potential" customer list.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

KarrMar said:


> My guide buddies tell me that if they do bust their arse for you, and you do have a good day, and then come tip time you stiff them, they will make a mental note and the next time you call, they will be booked. And the next, and the next.....


and if your guide buddies didn't get a tip, it's probably a mute point thinking they will mentally note the customer as they probably didn't think the guide was worth a **** anyways by not giving a tip and won't be calling again...

tipping anyone (not guides in general) is always awkward because there are many out there that make you feel 20% is even inadequate... if you are in a profession to take tips, smile like a kid in a candy store if the customer tips you to show you appreciate it as well.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

CaptPb said:


> Didn't get a tip yesterday. Over heard him say to the other "dad". "No I'm not going to tip him, we didn't limit out." We had 31 trout with three teenage girls and two adults. But I get the cold shoulder and the ansy I gotta go attitude when we return because we didn't have fifty fish? I'll send him with the $350 guy next time.


And here enlies the problem....

Sounds more like you think you are entitled to one. There are no guidelines to what is deserving of a tip... everybody has different expectations. So how can you be upset?

Need/want the money?? Add it to your rates and let the trip be stress-free for all!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

justinsfa said:


> And here enlies the problem....
> 
> Sounds more like you think you are entitled to one. There are no guidelines to what is deserving of a tip... everybody has different expectations. So how can you be upset?
> 
> Need/want the money?? Add it to your rates and let the trip be stress-free for all!


not tipping a guide because you didn't limit out (especially with 3 kids fishing) is a chicken**** excuse.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I owned a bar for a little over four years. On the times when I tended bar or waited tables, I didn't expect a tip. It was my place and I didn't feel like I should expect a tip. Of course, if one was offered, I didn't turn it down. I absolutely expected my staff to be tipped, though. 

Funhy thing though, I tip my barber, who owns her business, $8 on a $12 haircut. I guess if the initial rates are low, I'll make it up with a tip. If the service provider is already charging a high rate, I'll adjust any gratuity accordingly.


----------



## dp143 (Apr 21, 2012)

I have taken 2 guided trips this spring/summer with 2 of our site sponsors. I did catch and release with the 2nd guide because I had enough meat from the first one. I tipped both over 20%. It is my opinion that if you can't afford to tip these guys at least 10-15%, you probably can't afford the trip. Guiding is tough work, and we should take care of our guides if they warrant the tip based upon excellent service.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

I tip based on the service I get. It doesn't matter of it's a waitress/waiter or a fishing guide. Good service gets a good tip, bad service gets a small or no tip. 

As far as guides it does not matter to me if he works for a lodge or is self employed. In the end, he has bills and still only gets a percentage. He still has bills...Insurance, fuel, bait, gear, safety equipment. If I take my kids and works well for/with them, he really helps his tip. 

Tip the service recieved, not who owns the boat.


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

BATWING said:


> Interesting. My last guided trip we fished and caught only NO fish all day (4) on the boat. We tipped $100 as normal. I called the guy 2 weeks later to go again becasue he suppose to be good and he was booked 2 months out and would not even give me condieration for being skunked last time out..


wow, bet that was the first and last time you hired this "good" fishing guide...


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

dp143 said:


> I have taken 2 guided trips this spring/summer with 2 of our site sponsors. I did catch and release with the 2nd guide because I had enough meat from the first one. I tipped both over 20%. It is my opinion that if you can't afford to tip these guys at least 10-15%, you probably can't afford the trip. Guiding is tough work, and we should take care of our guides if they warrant the tip based upon excellent service.


I really think tipping is optional. I wouldn;t say that if you can't afford the tip that you can't afford the trip. If you can afford the price then obviously you can afford the product.

I think if you want to tip then tip and if you don't then don't.

If you work in an industry that can get tips then be happy when you get one and be just as happy when you don't. Don't expect but rather appreciate it when you get it.

_tip_ may refer to: (Worldwide): a gratuity (a voluntary additional payment made for services rendered).


----------



## lagunanut (Jun 21, 2012)

*Consider this, then ask "Who wouldn,t?"*

If you go to a restaurant, receive reasonable service You leave a tip, usually, 20% to a kid that has no interest in the business and is serving 5 or 6 tables. If you get a haircut and it is good and you want to be remembered, you leave a tip. What about bell hops, Valets who park your car? 
Guides, while getting to do daily what many of us wish we could do daily, also have to price their service, so that we can afford to book them. If you own a boat, you can see what that costs. These guys need to have up to date equipment that looks good and works good. That all costs too. 
I've fished with guides that practically stood with their hands out waiting for a tip and I've fished with guides that disappeared before I go the tip to them and had to chase them down. I've fished with guides that did more for me than I wanted or expected and I have paid big bucks for a boat driver. 
Tips in my view are optional, and should reflect the level of satisfaction that I have with the service I have received. 
All that being said, I surely hope the tip I give reflects on the guide's service and not on "How cheap I am."

I have never met a Guide taht got rich off his service. I'v met quite afew that starved out.

They don't get to work every day. They don't get to call in sick. They have to pay their bills and put up with you and me, no matter how badly we behave.

Reward them according to their hard work, and the pleasure you receive. That will keep the good ones in business and weed out the "boat drivers"

I, for one am jealous of their good days, but know how hard it is to run their business.

When I use a good guide,I will tip him well
.


----------



## dp143 (Apr 21, 2012)

fishinguy said:


> I really think tipping is optional. I wouldn;t say that if you can't afford the tip that you can't afford the trip. If you can afford the price then obviously you can afford the product.
> 
> I think if you want to tip then tip and if you don't then don't.
> 
> ...


If you cant afford to tip 35 bucks on a 350$ fishing trip in which the guide provided excellent service, then you have no business affording the trip in the first place. It is industry standard to tip a guide based upon what you feel the level of service he or she provided was.

I agree that maybe some guides can use a little more etiquette at the end of the trip, but generally those types of individuals are the exception and not the rule.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

*tips*

There again you cant compare a self employed fishing guide to a bell hop, waiter, bartender. The latter doesn't own the business and actually gets paid below minimum wage. The guide on the other hand, owns his business. He is able to set a price to take into account all the expenses that goes into that business and still see a profit. If he has to depend on my tips to make a profit then he's not setting his price high enough. I feel his reward should be more referrals his way and future trips with me. Isn't that how most service tailored industries are rewarded for the good service.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

TheSamarai said:


> There again you cant compare a self employed fishing guide to a bell hop, waiter, bartender. The latter doesn't own the business and* actually gets paid below minimum wage.* The guide on the other hand, owns his business. He is able to set a price to take into account all the expenses that goes into that business and still see a profit. If he has to depend on my tips to make a profit then he's not setting his price high enough. I feel his reward should be more referrals his way and future trips with me. Isn't that how most service tailored industries are rewarded for the good service.


This is how I always thought the tipping thing was supposed to be aimed towards...

A service industry where the employee does not recieve minimum wage in the first place, therefore they rely on tips to make up for the lack of initial payment by their employer.

I.E. Waitors, delivery drivers, shoe shiners, etc...


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

*Tipping*

With that being said, I did tip the last guide we went with. I did this because the guide was working as an employee with a bigger outfit we booked so I knew he wasnt getting our full rate. Didnt matter that we only fished for about 3 hours cause that's how long it took us to get our limit. They come pretty easy in south louisiana. By then he was making signs that he wanted to go in ( ie, getting hot, tide stopped moving, fish stopped biting, yada yada) I have a boat so I know all the excuses.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I once knew this rabbi who worked for tips.......:dance:


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

dp143 said:


> If you cant afford to tip 35 bucks on a 350$ fishing trip in which the guide provided excellent service, then you have no business affording the trip in the first place. It is industry standard to tip a guide based upon what you feel the level of service he or she provided was.
> 
> I agree that maybe some guides can use a little more etiquette at the end of the trip, but generally those types of individuals are the exception and not the rule.


If the guide needs to make $35 more for it to be worth their time why doesn't he raise the price to $385?


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> not tipping a guide because you didn't limit out (especially with 3 kids fishing) is a chicken**** excuse.


X2


----------



## dp143 (Apr 21, 2012)

fishinguy said:


> If the guide needs to make $35 more for it to be worth their time why doesn't he raise the price to $385?


Who said it was needed to be worth their time?


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't understand when people say, "the cost of fuel, boat storage, maintenance, etc..." is the reason tipping a guide is expected. Aren't these things the reason that hiring a guide charges a reasonable rate of around $400+ (typically) for a trip? It would be reasonable to assume that this person that has chosen to run their own business took the cost of running that business into account when setting their prices. I think this is where people are getting confused between tip (gratuity) and cost for the service (price of the trip). If the trip cost $400 to book and a customer has $400 to spend...then technically they CAN afford to purchase this package. In the $400 price set by the guide there should be the cost of overhead, gas, etc... as well as a profit margin. If there's not then he/she should restructure their business. 

If it's expected after a good trip to tip then maybe it should be priced like some guided hunts where there's a "trophy fee" (maybe call it an "in the box" fee) for a successful day of fishing. 

I understand that tipping is customary and absolutely should be done for a service like a fishing guide offers, but to say it's because they won't make any $$ without tips means (to me) that they have underestimated their cost of running the business.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Worm Drowner said:


> I once knew this rabbi who worked for tips.......:dance:


www.instantrimshot.com


----------



## The Hook Remover Guy (Mar 9, 2011)

Absolutely you do.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Ive experiences a few inshore and offshore guides, Duck, Goose hunting etc. Good experiences and poor experiences. If the guide has a good attitude about what he is doing and treats you considerately he is going to get a tip whether we catch fish or not. If we are treated poorly, talked down to, is short tempered and he has a haughty in his attitude it diminishes the experience. Ive had all the things happen. The tip will be minimal. And thats the last trip with him. 
What I expect on a guided trip. I want to learn something. I want you to be upbeat, If you cant fake it, and please dont be condescending . Be appreciative of me booking you, remember you're are in a service industry. Have fun and entertain me. You are a guide because you like what you do. Its always good to catch but its not the only thing. When you get a tip, be grateful. 

So to answer the OP question, yes tip. Dont feel guilty about too little or too much. 

I have a question. Is tipping a score card? Who defines the test? Who sets the perimeters for the criteria? Seems like the rules are vague and forever changing.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

This thread cracks me up... man just do whatever you want to do. If you feel like tipping do it. If you do not feel like it then don't.

I always tip... usually guarantee's that next time I will get the same service that I rec'd the first time. 

Even if I do not have a satisfactory trip I tip just becuase that is how I was raised. I know though I won't be calling that particular guide again.

For me personally it's more about the "experience" and not how many fish we catch. I am usually entertaining customers or family.

Good luck.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

JShupe said:


> This thread cracks me up... * man just do whatever you want to do. If you feel like tipping do it. If you do not feel like it then don't.*
> 
> I always tip... usually guarantee's that next time I will get the same service that I rec'd the first time.
> 
> ...


That is really what I think


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> not tipping a guide because you didn't limit out (especially with 3 kids fishing) is a chicken**** excuse.


x1000


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I was under the impression that all guides are self employed.

Yes, you should tip them. If you can afford a guided trip... you can afford to tip them. 20% is the norm these days.

But don't think that I just automatically give a nice tip.... if I get bad service, I give a bad tip.


----------



## saches master (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd like to weigh in on this tip thing. I've been reading this for a few days shaking my head. Some of you understand...some don't. First of all whether the boat is owned by the guide or not should not matter. TIPS stands for...to insure proper service...unfortunately there are people out there that whine if their tip isn't what the norm says it should be (15 - 20%)...if they didn't do their job..they don't deserve a decent tip. You really want to make your point..leave a penny. I've had the crappiest waitress (got our order wrong, argued it was what we ordered then discovered she took it to the wrong table...then she never refilled drinks...the evening was just bad) left a penny and then had her follow me out of the resteraunt throw it at me and call me a cheapskate. I went inside and had her in front of her manager and let them both know how my evening went. I HAVE BEEN A WAITRESS. That evening never happened on my shift. Back to the guides tho..remember they still..supply you with bait or artificials (most will not be reused) most have water on the boat (if you choose not to bring your own or enough drink) that boat has to be fueled full (if the day is crappy you may use the whole tank (minimum$75) running around looking for fish that are biting. Don't forget those rods (most aren't cheap rods) and yes they get used alot and so do those reels (not cheap either ) I've seen a weekend go where rods and reels are broken by the client. Some guides ask for them to be paid for (you break you pay attitude) some do not...but they have back-up rods/reels. They also have the wading gear for you minus you waders. Not only do they have to have insurance (face it they worry about the first sue happy client) but they are supposed to have a captains license from the coast guard, a license from tpwd to guide and must also buy a fishing license. Advertising in a magazine is moot...the internet and referals is where it is at for them. But to say raise your rates if you expect a tip....you might as well tell him to go get a job. In the coastal bend there are over 400 fishing guides that can serve the area (not offshore) there is alot of competition for the few clients that are out to be serviced. So his service can be easily picked up (except on a few chosen weekends when guides are paid to work tournaments).

I guess what I'm trying to say is tip what YOU feel they are worth. Some owners won't accept a tip...some will (oh and don't go in thinking you know everything and acting that way...because most of them know your game and you won't see the honey holes) Oh and as a realtor I don't get tipped. Yes, I make a high commission...but I also have helped quite a few people that jumped around from person to person until they found the right home....and that is my fault because I did not do my job above and beyond and become a nuisance (in some instances) to them and call every week making sure that they weren't calling someone else 6 months down the road. Sorry about the long post.....oh, and if you have a friend that is working at a job that pays less than minimum wage they can keep track of their tips. If their tips don't bring their pay up to minimum wage they can request their employer make up the difference...course that would entail reporting to the IRS your tips. If I remember several years ago when that went into effect it was a big problem because people balked at having to report tips to the IRS....course the way laws change these days that may have changed too. Sorry for such a long post....have a great evening guys/gals.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

justinsfa said:


> I guess this is my issue with the tipping thing... putting you on the fish and doing all that stuff is the job he was hired for and expected to do for the guide fee.


Exactly how I feel....


----------



## Spook (Apr 7, 2012)

*Dollars and Sense*



BlueWaveCapt said:


> I don't understand when people say, "the cost of fuel, boat storage, maintenance, etc..." is the reason tipping a guide is expected. Aren't these things the reason that hiring a guide charges a reasonable rate of around $400+ (typically) for a trip? It would be reasonable to assume that this person that has chosen to run their own business took the cost of running that business into account when setting their prices. I think this is where people are getting confused between tip (gratuity) and cost for the service (price of the trip). If the trip cost $400 to book and a customer has $400 to spend...then technically they CAN afford to purchase this package. In the $400 price set by the guide there should be the cost of overhead, gas, etc... as well as a profit margin. If there's not then he/she should restructure their business.
> 
> If it's expected after a good trip to tip then maybe it should be priced like some guided hunts where there's a "trophy fee" (maybe call it an "in the box" fee) for a successful day of fishing.
> 
> I understand that tipping is customary and absolutely should be done for a service like a fishing guide offers, but to say it's because they won't make any $$ without tips means (to me) that they have underestimated their cost of running the business.


BlueWaveCapt is dead right about most charter captains and guides underestimating the cost of running the business

I've been following this thread for a while. Respectfully, I'd say that it contains a lot of truth and a lot of misunderstanding.

At the root of this is what BlueWaveCapt and others have said, most guides and charter captains set their rates below the level required to make a decent profit and depend on tips to eat. (And, there are quite a few folks who do guiding and chartering just to subsidize their personal boating and fishing.)

My belief has always been that most people (guides and customers included) don't know or understand their actual costs and don't set realistic prices.

(I believe that most fishermen don't really know the actual cost of their own fishing or boating activities. I also believe that many folks, accustomed to operating a recreational boat or fishing 10-25 times a year don't understand what happens to costs when the vessel is operated on 200 or more trips a year and customers/guests use/misuse tackle, heads, and other stuff.)

For business reasons earlier this year, we collected and analyzes cost information of running our three boats with those of a neighbor and of a company that operates several boats for customer demos. These numbers (and the costs) are based on new vessels that were commisioned in late 2010 or later. Of course, if used, older boats had been considered, the costs would be lower. Costs could also be lowered if an operator performed all maintenance services himself or herself.

A chart showing the results is below. Not surprising, there is an exponential curve showing cost varying with hull length. Not surprising because fuel consumption, systems complexity, and maintenance requirements increase similarly.

At the top end, the cost of operating a 60'-75' sportfisherman is comparable to the cost of of operating a twin-turboprop aircraft like a King Air. This isn't surprising because the acquisition and maintenance costs are similar. In both the boating and aviation businesses, costs can be safely reduced by operating and properly maintaining older equipment or unsafely reduced by cutting maintenance and other corners. (In my experience, if the offshore charter boat looks like a garbage scow: "Run, Forrest, run.")

The same is true of smaller boats, and the customer is dependent on the guide's or captains' quality. (Remember: the Coast Guard calls these "uninspected passenger vessels.")

At the lower end, to me at least, the costs of operating a new boat with quality equipment, good maintenance, insurance, etc. appear to be higher than typical market rates for guides and charter services. So, it's no surprise to anyone who spends any amount of time on the water that most guides are not routinely putting brand-new equipment into service.

It's also no surprise that, if a guide or captain didn't set rates low enough so that tips really mattered, he'd be out of business in a hurry. Without tip income, many of these guys would leave the business, and the typical price paid would rise substantially.

Respectfully, I'd say that we need to keep the good guides in business. Tip them well.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

if your chart was correct there would be no guides. I think you might want to count your beans again. 92 dollars and hour for a 22' boat is not correct. that would mean a typical 450 dollar half day fishing trip would have a cost of 552 and I guarantee that it is rate that the tip is 100+.


----------



## Spook (Apr 7, 2012)

*My point exactly*



fishinguy said:


> if your chart was correct there would be no guides. I think you might want to count your beans again. 92 dollars and hour for a 22' boat is not correct. that would mean a typical 450 dollar half day fishing trip would have a cost of 552 and I guarantee that it is rate that the tip is 100+.


My point exactly. As a rule, the market won't bear and guides and captains are not basing prices on new equipment and actual cost. If they did, most of them would be priced above what most potential customers are willing to pay. Instead, they survive by using older equipment, cost-cutting, and tips.

This is real data and real money actiually paid to run new boats with professional maintenance and first-line gear and the other conditions described in the assumptions box. The owner's records show that the 22-foot boat in question, including boat, motors, safety gear, electronics, fishing tackle, and miscellaneous stuff cost its owner $94,620 to commission. (Fishing tackle alone cost over $12,000.) This probably explains why we don't see many guides or charter captains operating brand new Boston Whalers with custom T-tops, canvas, heads, and high-end tackle.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Spook said:


> My point exactly. As a rule, the market won't bear and guides and captains are not basing prices on new equipment and actual cost. If they did, most of them would be priced above what most potential customers are willing to pay. Instead, they survive by using older equipment, cost-cutting, and tips.
> 
> This is real data and real money actiually paid to run new boats with professional maintenance and first-line gear and the other conditions described in the assumptions box. The owner's records show that the 22-foot boat in question, including boat, motors, safety gear, electronics, fishing tackle, and miscellaneous stuff cost its owner $94,620 to commission. (Fishing tackle alone cost over $12,000.) This probably explains why we don't see many guides or charter captains operating brand new Boston Whalers with custom T-tops, canvas, heads, and high-end tackle.


So the chart is hypothetical and not real life.

Most guides get discounted prices also. $12000 on gear is a bit extreme considering the probably bring a max of 8 rods and reels on typical bay trip and probably realistically spend $200 retail on each. 1600 so I highly doubt that tackle nets and line are going to cost 10,400


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy too much thinking about this question in this thread...

like someone else stated, it's up to you if you want to tip or not, it's really not that hard folks.


----------



## Spook (Apr 7, 2012)

*Not Hypothetical*



fishinguy said:


> So the chart is hypothetical and not real life.
> 
> Most guides get discounted prices also. $12000 on gear is a bit extreme considering the probably bring a max of 8 rods and reels on typical bay trip and probably realistically spend $200 retail on each. 1600 so I highly doubt that tackle nets and line are going to cost 10,400


This chart is not hypothetical. It depicts the actual cost of operating new, first-line equipment.

Most guides do not operate first-line equipment; however, many principal cost drivers (fuel, maintenance, insurance, dockage, etc.) are the same.

There may also be a disconnect on what first-line tackle costs. I agree that most inshore guides use either equipment provided by manufacturers or distributors or buy moderatly priced equipment. Generally, don't plan on more than about 6 months service out of this stuff.

The boat in question, as explained, is operated by a corporation and is equipped with first-line gear. If you price 12 VanStaal spinning reels on St. Croix Legend rods, fill them each with 200 yards of braid , and add about 50 $20 plugs. That $12,000 number is pretty plausible. The particular boat is located in New England an is used to fish for striped bass, bluefish, false albacore, and small school and school tuna. It is also apparently used for familization tours, sales, whale watching and customer entertainment. My observations walking past it is that is is maintained in Bristol fashion by the company's captain.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I agree. There are several guides that are on Pro Teams that get discounted/free equipment for using a certain brand. And, why shouldn't they! I would if I were in that position. Kind of like a sponsorship. Several get deals at bait shops due to their continued business as well. I consider it good business.



fishinguy said:


> So the chart is hypothetical and not real life.
> 
> Most guides get discounted prices also. $12000 on gear is a bit extreme considering the probably bring a max of 8 rods and reels on typical bay trip and probably realistically spend $200 retail on each. 1600 so I highly doubt that tackle nets and line are going to cost 10,400


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy too much thinking about this question in this thread...
> 
> like someone else stated, it's up to you if you want to tip or not, it's really not that hard folks.


X2!

Its up to you. I have tipped 100% and I have tipped 0. Depends on the service and has nothing to do with cost or profitability. Same goes in a resturant. Average service - I tip about 20%. Great service - I have tipped 100%. Poor service - 0. Last charted trip I was on was out of Cabo. Fished 2 days. 1st day we tipped the Captain and deck hand $500. 2nd day - different boat - we tipped 0. Caught about the same both days. 1st crew worked hard. 2nd crew really didnt give a ****. Headed to Seward AK in 2 weeks. If the guide performs as he has in the past, we will tip him. 
25 years ago I was a charter pilot. Almost always received a tip on pleasure trips and almost never did on business trips. Just kind of a mindset. Neither were right or wrong. I viewed a tip as a gift and was thankfull to get it. Nobody owed me a tip. Have been an airline pilot for 24 years. I have been offerd a tip probably 20 times. I always respectfully decline and suggest that they make a donation to the Make a Wish foundation instead.

Heres a tip - "Keep wiping until you dont see brown!"


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

I just wanted to put my tip jar in this thread. Thanks!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> Heres a tip - "Keep wiping until you dont see brown!"





Gilbert said:


> I just wanted to put my tip jar in this thread. Thanks!


well based on KEMPOC's tip Gilly...you can't wipe the brown off.

:slimer:


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I think the "over-thinking" and repeated discussion is aimed at people that have the mentallity that a tip isn't "gratuity" it is actually part of hiring a guide. The "if you can't afford to tip you can't afford the trip" mentallity is (for lack of a better word)...WRONG.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> I think the "over-thinking" and repeated discussion is aimed at people that have the mentallity that a tip isn't "gratuity" it is actually part of hiring a guide. The "if you can't afford to tip you can't afford the trip" mentallity is (for lack of a better word)...WRONG.


i see your point, personally, self employed or not, i'll tip based on my trip...if the trip was bad, guide was rude, etc....no tip or at least very very small.....good trip with good personable guide, i'll tip well...


----------



## Fish Whistle (Aug 18, 2011)

if you cant afford the tip you cant afford the trip. period. tight jerks.


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm going express an opinion one way or the other, but do you tip your Dr., Dentist, auto mechanic, plumber, ect. A lot of them are self employeed.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

*tip*

From most of the posts here, seems like most feel that it is a requirement to tip the guides. How can you be of the opinion of "tip if you want" and then come back and berate someone for not tipping.


----------



## dp143 (Apr 21, 2012)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> I think the "over-thinking" and repeated discussion is aimed at people that have the mentallity that a tip isn't "gratuity" it is actually part of hiring a guide. The "if you can't afford to tip you can't afford the trip" mentallity is (for lack of a better word)...WRONG.


If a guide provides you excellent service, it should warrant a tip. That is repeatedly what I have said on here. I also backed that up with the crowd that keeps saying "Maybe some can't afford a tip". Thats hogwash. If you can afford a 350 dollar trip, you can afford to tip the guide if he provides you with good service. You completely missed the point.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Blackgar said:


> I'm going express an opinion one way or the other, but do you tip your Dr., Dentist, auto mechanic, plumber, ect. A lot of them are self employeed.


that i would say is apples to oranges....what guides make 6 figures like denists or doctors do....as far as mechanics, i've taken deer sausage that we've made to the shop for a thank you, not to mention a bottle of CR for the guys as well...plumber, well...haven't had to use one yet, as long as he don't show no crack, we'll be good.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

dp143 said:


> If a guide provides you excellent service, it should warrant a tip.


That is where we agree completely. No arguments from me.
If people don't tip and are provided excellent service they don't deserve that level of service next time (from a waiter, guide, or whoever)...because a tip is EARNED. They still deserve fair service if they call for this service again, but there is mediocre service (doing the minimum to get the job done, and there is great service). If it was earned and not given...that's being a bad customer. But that doesn't mean they didn't pay for the serivice provided based on what they were told was the fee for this service. There are people (not saying you're among them) that would argue that the fee agreed upon is not paying for the service because a tip wasn't given. The tip is not (and should never be) a gauranteed part of the service charge. If the service is under-priced it is not the responsiblity of the person paying for the service to make up the difference or to know they were expected to pay more. 
I would agree (and have this whole time) that a tip is certainly warranted after good service is provided.


----------



## dp143 (Apr 21, 2012)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> That is where we agree completely. No arguments from me.
> If people don't tip and are provided excellent service they don't deserve that level of service next time (from a waiter, guide, or whoever)...because a tip is EARNED. They still deserve fair service if they call for this service again, but there is mediocre service (doing the minimum to get the job done, and there is great service). If it was earned and not given...that's being a bad customer. But that doesn't mean they didn't pay for the serivice provided based on what they were told was the fee for this service. There are people (not saying you're among them) that would argue that the fee agreed upon is not paying for the service because a tip wasn't given. The tip is not (and should never be) a gauranteed part of the service charge. If the service is under-priced it is not the responsiblity of the person paying for the service to make up the difference or to know they were expected to pay more.
> I would agree (and have this whole time) that a tip is certainly warranted after good service is provided.


I agree nothing is guaranteed. That is why I kept saying in previous posts that with good service, a tip should be given. I tend to overtip everywhere I go, but I appreciate the heck out of good service and want them to know my appreciation. With that said, a guide would have to be extremely bad for me to leave nothing, but I would leave nothing if it warranted that. Most of the guides I have dealt with though, including 2 of our site sponsors, warranted every penny I gave them. The service was that darned good.


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I also have been reading this thread for the last few days. It boils down to service to me. Fishing guide, deckhand, waiter, etc. If you provide me with good service, I am going to give you a good tip. I appreciate good service when it is given.
No matter whether you work for someone or are the owner operator.
No matter how good the food was or not or how many fish I caught or not. All I ask is that you give me your best. If your service or attitude is lacking than so shall your tip be.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

SpeckReds said:


> I also have been reading this thread for the last few days. It boils down to service to me. Fishing guide, deckhand, waiter, etc. If you provide me with good service, I am going to give you a good tip. I appreciate good service when it is given.
> No matter whether you work for someone or are the owner operator.
> No matter how good the food was or not or how many fish I caught or not. All I ask is that you give me your best. If your service or attitude is lacking than so shall your tip be.


I am always tipping but I don;t think a guide is entitled to a tip it is a showing of appreciation that I give a tip not because I feel like I must.

If I feel like the only reason that I am tipping is because it is expected then I will quit tipping because that really defeats the purpose.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Fish Whistle said:


> if you cant afford the tip you cant afford the trip. period. tight jerks.





dp143 said:


> If a guide provides you excellent service, it should warrant a tip. That is repeatedly what I have said on here. I also backed that up with the crowd that keeps saying "Maybe some can't afford a tip". Thats hogwash. If you can afford a 350 dollar trip, you can afford to tip the guide if he provides you with good service. You completely missed the point.


I completely disagree about the whole you can;t afford the trip if you can;t afford the tip. IF the price of th trip is 350 and you pay 350 you should get your 350 trip if the guide needs 400 then he should charge 400 not expect you to pay 50 extra at the end of the trip. If you have the money and you feel like the guide has earned extra then by all means give it to him but he is not entitled to it and you are not obligated to pay it. Hence it is a tip not a fee.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Correct! Nobody is 'entitled' to a tip, and it certainly might make saying goodbye uncomfortable for some. However, we are very fortunate and frequently get tipped quite well. Some do, some don't, some can and some can't...but it certainly is not required nor even expected. It's just showing appreciation, and that doesn't have to mean cash either. 

Folks here bring all sorts of stuff such as beverages, Cuban cigars, steaks, nifty gadgets, etc... Heck, even helping wash down or clean fish is a 'tip". 

Anyway, long story short...here's my personal stance on tipping. On one of my first dates in high school, Daddy came downstairs to see us off. After looking me up & down, he said "honey, if you want to know the integrity of a man....watch how he tips"..

I've been trying to buy my integrity every since lol....


----------



## dp143 (Apr 21, 2012)

fishinguy said:


> I completely disagree about the whole you can;t afford the trip if you can;t afford the tip. IF the price of th trip is 350 and you pay 350 you should get your 350 trip if the guide needs 400 then he should charge 400 not expect you to pay 50 extra at the end of the trip. If you have the money and you feel like the guide has earned extra then by all means give it to him but he is not entitled to it and you are not obligated to pay it. Hence it is a tip not a fee.


You are completely splitting hairs here. I am not saying the guides are entitled to anything if they give you crappy service. And if you can afford a 350 dollar trip, you can afford to give them a tip if they give you a service worth tipping. If that last 35-70 bucks will send you into a situation where you cant feed your family for the week, maybe some priorities should be rearranged.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

dp143 said:


> You are completely splitting hairs here. I am not saying the guides are entitled to anything if they give you crappy service. And if you can afford a 350 dollar trip, you can afford to give them a tip if they give you a service worth tipping. If that last 35-70 bucks will send you into a situation where you cant feed your family for the week, maybe some priorities should be rearranged.


your missing my point if that 35 - 70 is necessary to sustain their business then they need to rearrange their business model.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

McTrout said:


> Correct! Nobody is 'entitled' to a tip, and it certainly might make saying goodbye uncomfortable for some. However, we are very fortunate and frequently get tipped quite well. Some do, some don't, some can and some can't...but it certainly is not required nor even expected. It's just showing appreciation, and that doesn't have to mean cash either.
> 
> Folks here bring all sorts of stuff such as beverages, Cuban cigars, steaks, nifty gadgets, etc... Heck, even helping wash down or clean fish is a 'tip".
> 
> ...


what about those losers that put beer in the fish cooler?

:slimer:


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang - this dead horse is still gettin' his *** whooped!


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Dang - this dead horse is still gettin' his *** whooped!


I think he's going to go around another time or 2.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> what about those losers that put beer in the fish cooler?
> 
> :slimer:


They gunna walk the the plank onto an oyster bed and get left behind.


----------



## dp143 (Apr 21, 2012)

fishinguy said:


> your missing my point if that 35 - 70 is necessary to sustain their business then they need to rearrange their business model.


I have never once made that argument. I simply stated that it shouldn't be used as an excuse to justify not giving a tip when one is certainly justified. Its a lame excuse.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm gonna start hanging around after every job expecting a tip. Thanks guys


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

agonzales1981 said:


> I'm gonna start hanging around after every job expecting a tip. Thanks guys


Dangit AJ, I was hoping you came to that conclusion AFTER you finished my job, LOL......:tongue:


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Definitely tip. I do not think 20% is too much especially when you probably hav 4 guys going. That is not bad at all..


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

this chit's been rubbed in to the ground.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Don't have time to read all posts but thought I would share a funny guide tip story recently on a trip out of POC.

My tightwad brother in law saw me tip our guide a $100 after a great day of catching. The guide worked hard, watched his mouth, and fished until the last minute to get us as many in the box as possible.

We get in the truck to head home and BIL asks "What the [email protected] did you tip him a $100 for?" I said, "That guy worked hard, kept us on fish, was a gentleman, and I thought he deserved a tip" He replies, "Dang, you you saw me give him that watermelon didn't you!?!?!" I just laughed.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

adpostel said:


> Dangit AJ, I was hoping you came to that conclusion AFTER you finished my job, LOL......:tongue:


Hahaha


----------



## DrawDown (Jan 14, 2012)

Lol, so by him doing a "good job putting you on the fish", he gets extra money...isn't that what I'm paying for anyways? Just saying...


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i tip when i feel like it .. at minimum, the service must justify the cost of the trip. 
the reason 15-30% tip was a custom in restaurants etc. is that servers make 1/4 to 1/3 of the regular hourly wages. those servers, i tip based on the length of service & amount served plus smiles and attitude.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

Went to the restaurant and ordered up some lobster the other nite, saw the guy go in with the scoop net to get my lobster, so I decided to tip him to, figured he went and scooped the lobster out the tank, had to go back there and humanely kill it, then cook it, remove the tail meat for me, and pre-crack the claws..well deserved.....


----------

